# my new male



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

here is a few pictures of my new male from a US breeder under the name of bettascapes. she is an amazing breeder. I have purchased another fish from her in the past and it was great.
NOTE --- the fin damage is uncommon with her bettas she had recently bred this male so he has fin damage but is selling him as he is an egg eater. 
he currently resides in a 6 gallon heated, cycled, planted, tank. he also has a cute little home made coconut cave that he absolutely loves


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The pictures didn't work. Try uploading them from photobucket or something


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay. I'll do that right now. thanks!


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Both posts work for me.

Beautiful betta! He has found a great home with you.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful fish. In going to be setting alley tanks up tonight for my 5. Got 5 (2.5 gallon) tanks from petco today. Since I know the manager they all happened to have (broken lights) so I paid 25%!


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> Both posts work for me.
> 
> Beautiful betta! He has found a great home with you.


Thank you! I hope he enjoys his new home! so far he loves his little coconut cave, its like his kingdom. 



austinroberts23 said:


> Beautiful fish. In going to be setting alley tanks up tonight for my 5. Got 5 (2.5 gallon) tanks from petco today. Since I know the manager they all happened to have (broken lights) so I paid 25%!


Thank you! I certainly do love his colors! I also divide one of my 5 gallons. It has one male and one female being conditioned for spawning. I plan on dividing a future ten gallon. we are picking that tank up tomorrow


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Is he in some kind of jar in those pictures?


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

yes. he is in a 20 Oz. jar. this is what I will be using for jarring aggressive males when I breed bettas


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, you are spoiling him! Thats awesome!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Hes so beautiful!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice lookin' fishy!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

morla said:


> Ok, you are spoiling him! Thats awesome!


lol, I guess I'm doing the same. Along with other people who just feel like they need to spend money


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> lol, I guess I'm doing the same. Along with other people who just feel like they need to spend money


Lol. I've always wanted to save a bunch of money then spend it all on this Huuuuuge aquarium and super pretty fish!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Fish chick said:


> Lol. I've always wanted to save a bunch of money then spend it all on this Huuuuuge aquarium and super pretty fish!


me too, problem is that I spend all the money on a single small aquarium


----------

